# vfat datei index auf der festplatte?

## AmonAmarth

hallo zusammen

erstma  nen erfahrungsbericht von mir: ich öffne in windows meine festplatte d:

gehe in ein ordner und öffne datei----------> ergo: kein mucks von der festplatte, das heisst sie wurde garnicht angesprochen

unter linux hab ich bei der gleichen prozedur enorme festplatten zugriffe und die rattert unheimlich! (hängt wahrscheinlich mit der defragmentrierung zusammen)

aber trotzdem,   windows nutzt eine art index datei und linux nicht? oder seh ich das falsch, oder hab ich ne  kernel funktion nicht aktiviert?

wäre für hilfe sehr dankbar!

----------

## think4urs11

Klingt eher nach nicht aktivierten DMA.

Kuckst du z.B. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424458.html

----------

## pawlak

Wie genau greifst du darauf zu? Per bash oder über konqueror o.ä.? Bei konqueror rattert das bei mir auch ziemlich, aber der lädt auch einige andre Informationen nach. Wie der Explorer das genau macht weiß ich aber auch nicht.

----------

## AmonAmarth

@Think4UrS11

ich sagte nicht das der cpu rattert sondern die festplatte!! für blöd sollteste niemanden verkaufen

@  pawlak

ja das scheint genau das problem zu sein was du auch hast

bei mir ist es halt so das wenn ich mp3s in xmms öffne das der anderd rattert aber per console isses flott und ohne rattern!

aber der rattert auch mit xmms nur einmal pro einlog session dann hat sich das auch, also speichert der irgendwelche daten zwischen! wär schön wenn man sowas auch für gtk anwendungen machen könnte wie im windows, das das system so ne art index datei zwischenspeichert für andere anwendnungen!

und das war halt meine frage ob sich damit jemand auskennt!Last edited by AmonAmarth on Wed Feb 22, 2006 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Von wegen Index kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.

Aber, bitte achte auch auf deinen Ton, Think4UrS11 hat dir nur einen Tip gegeben, dass der evtl falsch ist, kann mal passieren.

Warum der bei xmms so rattert, ist ziemlich klar.

Du hast viele Mp3s auf deinem Rechner, und zu jedem liet er bei Programmstart den ID3 Tag aus, und schreibt ihn in deine Playliste.

Um das bei xmms zu verhindern reicht es, glaube ich, die Playliste einfach abzuspeichern.

Kann es zusätzlich sein, dass das eine alte Festplatte mit fat ist?

Ich hab hier insgesamt 6 Festplatten, und nur eine einzige 20gb IBM Festplatte mit fat32, die schon mind 6. Jahre alt ist, rattert so, wenn ich über updatedb einen neuen Index schreibe.

Probier, sofern du das kannst, wg. Windows, ein anderes Dateisystem.

Tobi

----------

## oscarwild

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich sagte nicht das der cpu rattert sonder ndie festplatte!! für blöf sollteste niemanden verkaufen

 

Sag mal, gehts eigentlich noch? Für Tipps, die nicht zum Ziel führen, kannst Du dich bei einer kostenpflichtigen Supporthotline beschweren, nicht hier im Forum! Der Tipp war ausserdem durchaus gut; als "blöf" kann man allenfalls bezeichnen, welche geistige Umnachtung Dich dazu veranlasst, eine nicht aktivierte Festplatten-DMA mit einer "ratternden CPU" zu verbinden.

----------

## Lenz

Bei XMMS ließe sich das Auslesen der ID3-Tags beim Laden in den Optionen auch abstellen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> @Think4UrS11
> 
> ich sagte nicht das der cpu rattert sonder ndie festplatte!! für blöf sollteste niemanden verkaufen

 

Wat is? Verkaufen tue ich hier schonmal gar nichts! Ich bin auch froh das ich dir kostenlos bei einem Problem helfen wollte das du nur sehr dürftig beschrieben hast. Meine Glaskugel ist nämlich Dienstag auf Mittwoch immer zur Reinigung mußt du wissen.

So ganz weit weg ist der Tip auch gar nicht - beobachte/belausche mal Festplattenzugriffe mit/ohne DMA ... trifft das etwa deine Beschreibung von 'rattert unheimlich'? Ah ja danke das wollte ich nur hören...

Achja... seit wann hat (nicht aktiviertes) DMA etwas mit einer 'ratternden' CPU zu tun? Das hier ist IT und nicht die Bundesbahn.

----------

## amne

*Baldriantropfen austeil*

Bitte wieder alle beruhigen, danke.

----------

## AmonAmarth

es liegt auch nicht an den mp3 tags. die festplatte arbeitet ja schon wenn ich mit xmms ein verzeichnis mit vielen dateien öffne (innerhalb des öffnen dialogs)

zu dem zeitpunkt hab ich ja noch garkeine einzige datei geöffnet und damit auch noch keinen tag geöffnet....

die gleiche aktion hab ich auch mit rox (vorschau is deaktiviert)

ich will damit nicht sagen das ich das als seltsam empfinde das es ein paar sekunden dauert bis die festplatten daten geladen sind.

es geht sich einzig und allein um den unterschied zwischen linux und windows in diesem punkt und ob es da irgend ne unterstützung zu gibt (wie gesagt "index")

nochmal zu meiner aussage...ich hab in meinem ersten post geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> unter linux hab ich bei der gleichen prozedur enorme festplatten zugriffe und die rattert unheimlich!

 

ich weiß nicht was daran falsch zu verstehen war, immerhin hab ich gesagt das die festplatte arbeitet (und nicht der cpu...)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also ich habe mir wirklich überlegt ob ich so einem Knaller wie dir überhaupt antworten soll.

Kommst in unser Forum, hast keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst und pinkelst denjenigen, welcher dir einen Tipp gibt ans Bein. Aber da ich immer ans Gute im Menschen glaube, will ich mal doch meinen Kommentar dazu geben.

Zuerst einmal möchte ich dir einige Dinge erklären, welche dir deine Eltern nie beigebracht haben.

1.) Wenn du keine Ahnung von Botanik hast, halt einfach die Fresse! Das zeugt viel mehr von Grösse, als irgend einen Schwachsinn rauszulassen.

2.) Wenn du den Schwachsinn doch rausgelassen hast und jemand anderen dadurch sogar noch beleidigt hast... Entschuldige dich bei ihm. Das zeigt, dass man mit dir doch noch ganz vernünftig reden kann. Ausserdem hast du den Vorteil, dass dir so ein Ausrutscher viel schneller verziehen wird.

3.) Wenn du all die Ratschläge gefliessentlich ignorierst, musst du dich nicht wundern wenn du in irgendwelchen Plonk Files landest, niemand mehr interesse Verspührt dir zu helfen oder du gar vom Forum ausgeschlossen wirst.

Aber genug mit dem Unterricht  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> ich weiß nicht was daran falsch zu verstehen war, immerhin hab ich gesagt das die festplatte arbeitet (und nicht der cpu...)

 

Was quatschst du eigentlich dauernd von CPU? Lies dir mal folgenden wikipedia Artikel zu DMA durch.

 *Quote:*   

> Die DMA-Technik erlaubt angeschlossenen Peripheriegeräten, [...] ohne Umweg über die CPU direkt mit dem Arbeitsspeicher zu kommunizieren.

 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> [...]kein mucks von der festplatte, das heisst sie wurde garnicht angesprochen unter linux hab ich bei der gleichen prozedur enorme festplatten zugriffe und die rattert unheimlich!

 

Also ganz ehrlich gesagt, ist der Fall klar...

Windows ist einfach besser als Linux. Ich weiss, ich bringe mich damit in Teufels Küche, aber es muss einfach einmal gesagt werden! Wir basteln ja seit Jaaaaaahren daran herum so ähnlich wie Windows zu werden. Aber wir schaffen das nicht. Ist auch verdammt schwer, schliesslich kann Microsoft Millionen von Dollars ausgeben um die heimlich eingebauten "Ratter-Schall-Schlucker" in den Festplatten zu aktivieren.

Und wir? Wir müssen bei Freibier versuchen solchen Phänomenen auf die Spur zu kommen. Aber uns sagt ja niemand etwas!

Die ganze Knacker hinter der Ratter Lobby wollen nur Kohle. Tja, und weil wir halt nur von Idealismus und Freibier leben, müssen wir uns halt an das Rattern gewöhnen....   :Cool: 

Falls dir diese Geschichte nicht passt, musst du halt selber eine entwickeln, warum es unter Linux knattert und rattert...

Oder aber du befolgst einfach mal Think4UrS11's Ratschlag und liest den Thread mal durch. Falls deine Hirnwindungen vor lauter knattern  :Wink:  nicht ganz mürbe geworden sind, solltest du zumindest hdparm aus dem Artikel extrahieren können. Tja, und dann musst du nur noch die Man Page zu hdparm lesen, herausfinden wie du gegebenenfalls deinen Direct Memory Access aktiviert und uns mitteilen ob dies nun dein rattern zum schweigen bringt.

So einfach könnte es sein...   :Rolling Eyes: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich weiß nicht was daran falsch zu verstehen war, immerhin hab ich gesagt das die festplatte arbeitet (und nicht der cpu...)

 

Nur das in zitiertem Post nix von XMMS stand sondern es ganz allgemein um langsam(ere)/'anders tönende' Plattenzugriffe unter Linux als unter Windows ging...

Außerdem ist mir nicht ganz klar wo du den Zusammenhang zwischen einer 'ratternden CPU' und DMA siehst.

Wenn überhaupt rattert eh nicht die CPU sondern deren Lüfter   :Wink: 

DMA ist eine Art auf eine Festplatte zuzugreifen, oder allgemeiner eine Technik den Arbeitsspeicher direkt zu addressieren - was im Falle der Festplatten DEUTLICHE Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede ergibt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 2.) Wenn du den Schwachsinn doch rausgelassen hast und jemand anderen dadurch sogar noch beleidigt hast... Entschuldige dich bei ihm. Das zeigt, dass man mit dir doch noch ganz vernünftig reden kann. Ausserdem hast du den Vorteil, dass dir so ein Ausrutscher viel schneller verziehen wird.

 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber, bitte achte auch auf deinen Ton, Think4UrS11 hat dir nur einen Tip gegeben,

 

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Sag mal, gehts eigentlich noch? Für Tipps, die nicht zum Ziel führen, kannst Du dich bei einer kostenpflichtigen Supporthotline beschweren

 

Danke Jungs für die moralische Unterstützung.

Ich bin sowieso nicht nachtragend - nur mit elefantösem Gedächtnis gesegnet manchesmal   :Twisted Evil: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 3.) Wenn du all die Ratschläge gefliessentlich ignorierst, musst du dich nicht wundern wenn du in irgendwelchen Plonk Files landest, niemand mehr interesse Verspührt dir zu helfen oder du gar vom Forum ausgeschlossen wirst.

 

Sowas hatten wir doch neulich erst?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Was quatschst du eigentlich dauernd von CPU? Lies dir mal folgenden wikipedia Artikel zu DMA durch.

 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> DMA ist eine Art auf eine Festplatte zuzugreifen

 

Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke   :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Deeskalationskeule raushol.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *amne wrote:*   

> Deeskalationskeule raushol.

 

Wieso deeskalation? In diesem Thread sind doch bisher kaum, oder nur sehr schwache (von mir "Knaller") Kraftausdrücke geschrieben worden. Und wenn ich das ganze durchlese, dann hat durchweg jeder, der sich über AmonAmarth's Art gestört hat, einen mehr oder weniger dezenten Hinweis darauf gegeben wie er sich in diesem Forum benehmen soll.

Ich denke, wie man in den Wald ruft so schallt es heraus.

Ausserdem warten noch immer alle auf seine Antwort ob das mit dem DMA geholfen hat oder nicht. Falls dem nicht so ist, sind die meisten sicher gerne bereit weiterzuhelfen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich bin sowieso nicht nachtragend - nur mit elefantösem Gedächtnis gesegnet manchesmal  

 

 *Meine Wenigkeit wrote:*   

> [...]wie du gegebenenfalls deinen Direct Memory Access aktiviert und uns mitteilen ob dies nun dein rattern zum schweigen bringt. 

 

etc.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## AmonAmarth

so ich wiederhol mich jetzt ncoheinmal:

es hängt nicht mit dem cpu zusammen! das würde ich nicht behaupten wenn dma nciht aktiviert wäre

wenns am dma gelegen hätte (was es ja eindeutig nicht tut und was ich schon zu aller anfangs selbst überprüft habe) dann hätte ich nicht behauptet das man mich für blöd erklären will. 

ich glaub ihr versteht einfach nicht worauf ich hinauswill...

und aus meiner sicht brauch ich mich doch nicht dafür zu entschuldigen das think4urs11 meine frage nicht ganz verstanden hat oder?

und was ich mit rattern meinte: einmal war das geräusch gemeint und einmal die cpu auslastung....(aber ich denke nicht das ihr das nciht verstanden habt sondern eher das das ironie war um mich auf die palme zu bringen...genauso wie die aktion mit meinen "rechtschreibfehlern" und "vertippern")

@STiGMaTa_ch:

ich vermute für dich ist eine hohe anzahl beiträge im forum gleichzusetzen mit kompetenz in sachen gentoo

du solltest vielleicht nicht nur diese zahl beurteilen sondern die kompetenz des menschen dahinter. wenig beiträge kann nämlich genauso bedeuten das er oder sie nicht für jede dämliche frage das forum aufsucht und nur in extrem fällen wenn er/sie nicht weiter weiß die leute damit belästigt

aber um diese diskussion nun entgültig aus dem weg zu schaffen hier die ausgabe von hdparm:

 *Quote:*   

> Xeon ~ #  hdparm /dev/hdb
> 
> /dev/hdb:
> 
>  multcount    = 16 (on)
> ...

 

zum thema "ich wüsste nicht was dma ist": ich weiß sehr wohl das dma eine zugriffs methode ist um den cpu zu entlasten, aus dem grund hab ich geschrieben das es nicht an der cpu liegt.

auszug von wikipedia (als beweis):

 *Quote:*   

> Der Vorteil der DMA-Technik ist die schnellere Datenübertragung bei gleichzeitiger Entlastung des Prozessors.

 

das entspricht auch meinen erfahrungen, denn wenn ich versehentlich dma mal nicht aktiviert hatte war die cpu andauernd ausgelastet.

es gibt jetzt 2 möglichkeiten was zu tun ist, entweder die grundsatz diskussion hört jetzt auf und wir diskutieren über mein eigentliches anliegen oder wir sollten den thread schließen, denn ich hab nicht wirklich lust mir weiterhin kommentare anzuhören über mein vermeintliches "anpinkeln"

wie verbleiben wir nun?

----------

## oscarwild

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> es gibt jetzt 2 möglichkeiten was zu tun ist, entweder die grundsatz diskussion hört jetzt auf und wir diskutieren über mein eigentliches anliegen oder wir sollten den thread schließen, denn ich hab nicht wirklich lust mir weiterhin kommentare anzuhören über mein vermeintliches "anpinkeln"
> 
> wie verbleiben wir nun?

 

Also ich wäre ganz entschieden dafür, den Thread zu schließen und den User aus dem Forum für wiederholt unangemessenes Verhalten zu bannen.

@AmonAmarth: Such Dir einen PC-Händler, für einen angemessenen Stundensatz darfst Du den vielleicht sogar nach herzenslust beschimpfen.

----------

## Lenz

OMG, einfach nur noch lächerlich. Der einzige der hier von CPU redet, bist du, und niemand anderes. Von ausgeschaltetem DMA kann sehr wohl die Festplatte rattern! Das hat mit der CPU-Auslastung nichts zu tun.

----------

## think4urs11

@amne: Ja ich hab brav meine Baldriantropfen genommen und 2 Riegel Kreide gefuttert   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> wenns am dma gelegen hätte (was es ja eindeutig nicht tut und was ich schon zu aller anfangs selbst überprüft habe)

 

hattest du aber bis jetzt nicht geschrieben, hellsehen können wir alle nicht und gerade DMA wird nunmal gerne - auch von 'alten Hasen' - vergessen eben weil es so offensichtlich ist.

Und anhand dem was in deinem ersten Post stand war nunmal ein Hinweis auf ggf. vergessenes DMA aktivieren durchaus richtig - was du ja hier jetzt indirekt auch bestätigst.

Deine zuerst erfolgte Schlußfolgerung ich wolle dich für blöd verkaufen das ich darauf hinwies erscheint dadurch irgendwie in einem sehr interessanten Licht, egal...

Und nein ich erwarte sicher keine Entschuldigung, jeder hat schließlich mal einen schlechten Tag. Mag ja sein das es die anderen als guten Ton ansehen würden aber dafür bin ich viel zu sehr Admin um das längerfristig in den falschen Hals zu bekommen. Also Schwamm drüber und back to business.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> und was ich mit rattern meinte: einmal war das geräusch gemeint und einmal die cpu auslastung....(aber ich denke nicht das ihr das nciht verstanden habt sondern eher das das ironie war um mich auf die palme zu bringen...genauso wie die aktion mit meinen "rechtschreibfehlern" und "vertippern")

 

Keiner hat sich hier über deine Rechtschreibung ausgelassen aber das nur am Rande.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> aber um diese diskussion nun entgültig aus dem weg zu schaffen hier die ausgabe von hdparm:

 

Kannst du bitte der Vollständigkeit halber auch noch eine Ausgabe von hdparm -i /dev/dhb posten?

Was für ein Filesystem ist es denn nun auf der Platte?

Ja ich weiß es ist unter Windows lesbar aber das schränkt die Auswahl nur bedingt ein. FAT32, NTFS, EXT2, Truecrypt-Container, ...?

Hast du das Laufwerk schonmal defragmentiert und verifiziert ob es dann besser wird?

Windows verhält sich insofern anders da es einmal gelesene Verzeichnisse im RAM cacht, es legt sich dabei aber keine Indexfiles o.ä. an; die Cachestrategie unter Linux mag hier anders sein, weiß ich nicht (so) genau.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Weist du was dein Problem ist AmonAmarth?

Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass wir nicht die Stimmen in deinem Kopf sind sondern dass die Stimmen in deinem Kopf zu uns reden sollen! Oder anders gesagt: Wir sind hier nicht im Club der Hellsichtigen. Was du alles den lieben langen Tag denkst, fühlst und tust geht uns vollkommen ab. Wir können nur das von dir geschriebene als Information wahrnehmen.

Metainformationen, Gedankengänge und "bereits ausgeführte Tätigkeiten" die nur noch in deiner Erinnerung vorhanden sind können nunmal sehr schwer in HTML übertragen werden.

Solange du in deinen Postings also nicht explizit hinschreibst WAS du WIE bereits getan hast, musst du damit rechnen, dass dir jemand einen Tipp gibt, auf den du schon selber gekommen bist. Denjenigen dann als jemanden zu beschimpfen, der dich für dumm verkaufen will zeugt jedoch von einer gewissen Arroganz.

Hier mal Auszüge aus diesem Thread, damit du nicht glaubst ich erfinde hier einfach was:

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> [...]wenns am dma gelegen hätte (was es ja eindeutig nicht tut und was ich schon zu aller anfangs selbst überprüft habe)

 

Gut, du hast es überprüft. Aber wo hast du uns allen Mitgeteilt, dass du dies bereits getan hast? In deinem ersten Posting jedenfalls nicht

 *Quote:*   

> hallo zusammen
> 
> erstma nen erfahrungsbericht von mir: ich öffne in windows meine festplatte d:
> 
> gehe in ein ordner und öffne datei----------> ergo: kein mucks von der festplatte, das heisst sie wurde garnicht angesprochen
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [...]und aus meiner sicht brauch ich mich doch nicht dafür zu entschuldigen das think4urs11 meine frage nicht ganz verstanden hat oder?

 

Wie gesagt. Du schreibst nur, dass die Platte rattert und unheimlich Zugriffe erzeugt. Mit keinem Wort erwähnst du, dass es nicht der DMA sein kann, weil du diesen bereits getestet hast. Und jetzt ist think4UrS11 für dein Versäumnis schuld? Sorry. wenn du nach dieser Art lebst, dann wirst du noch sehr oft als "ans Bein pinkler" angepriesen...

 *Quote:*   

> @STiGMaTa_ch:
> 
> ich vermute für dich ist eine hohe anzahl beiträge im forum gleichzusetzen mit kompetenz in sachen gentoo
> 
> du solltest vielleicht nicht nur diese zahl beurteilen sondern die kompetenz des menschen dahinter. wenig beiträge kann nämlich genauso bedeuten das er oder sie nicht für jede dämliche frage das forum aufsucht und nur in extrem fällen wenn er/sie nicht weiter weiß die leute damit belästigt
> ...

 

Siehst du, wieder so ein Beispiel. Wo in diesem Thread habe ich irgendwo geäussert dass ich die Kompetenz von Think4UrS11 anhand der Anzahl Postings beurteile? Wo habe ich überhaupt eine Relation zwischen Kompetenz und Anzahl Postings gezogen? Nirgends! Wie kommst du also dazu mir soetwas zu unterstellen? Genau so gut muss ich mich fragen, wieso ich dir Unterstelle, dass du mit "hohe Anzahl Beiträge" den "Think4UrS11" meinst...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> es gibt jetzt 2 möglichkeiten was zu tun ist, entweder die grundsatz diskussion hört jetzt auf und wir diskutieren über mein eigentliches anliegen oder wir sollten den thread schließen, denn ich hab nicht wirklich lust mir weiterhin kommentare anzuhören über mein vermeintliches "anpinkeln"
> 
> wie verbleiben wir nun?

 

Das haben wir nicht zu bestimmen  :Smile: 

Also ich werde jetzt einfach mal meinen Tipp äussern. Solltest du das ebenfalls schon ausprobiert haben, dann kannst du natürlich davon ausgehen, dass ich dich nur verarschen möchte, weil ich das ja eigentlich hätte wissen müssen  :Wink: 

Es könnte sein, dass die Windows Treiber bei deiner Disk einfach das Akustik Management aktiviert. Während du bei einem reboot unter Linux wieder den vollen Speed und deaktiviertes AM hast.

Was ergibt ein hdparm -M /dev/hdb? Falls der Output 0 oder grösser als 128 ist, setz ihn mal auf 128.

Wenn es nichts ändert, setz ihn am besten einfach wieder auf den Wert, auf den er vorher war.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Earthwings

Ab hier bitte nur noch zum Thema. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was das Thema ist, aber es ist *nicht* Windows < Linux, Rechtschreibung, allgemeine Umgangsformen oder was ihr hier schon wieder alles rauskramt  :Wink: 

Da das jetzt die dritte Ermahnung ist, soll es auch die letzte sein.

----------

## AmonAmarth

danke das wir uns jetzt einigen konnten!

also zum thema dateisystem: 

fdisk sagt W95 fat32 (LBA)

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du das Laufwerk schonmal defragmentiert und verifiziert ob es dann besser wird?

 

ich habs schonmal defragmentiert, dadurch veringert sich das "rattern" der festplatte (aber das sie etwas läd stört mich ja eigentlich weniger, ich wollte ja eigentlich nur wissen ob ich irgendeine kernel funktion vergessen hab zu aktivieren)

 *Quote:*   

> Windows verhält sich insofern anders da es einmal gelesene Verzeichnisse im RAM cacht, es legt sich dabei aber keine Indexfiles o.ä. an; die Cachestrategie unter Linux mag hier anders sein, weiß ich nicht (so) genau.

 

damit wäre meine frage zum beispiel schon beantwortet gewesen!

 *Quote:*   

> Was ergibt ein hdparm -M /dev/hdb? Falls der Output 0 oder grösser als 128 ist, setz ihn mal auf 128.

 

hdparm -m gab aus das AM auf 0 steht, ich werde das jetzt mal auf 128 versuchen, ich vermute aber das es nicht der punkt ist sondern eher die vermutung von Think4UrS11 das die daten zwischen gecached werden

und meine frage war eben ob es dafür auch eine unterstützung gibt. denn ich finds nervig immer 4-5 sekunden warten zu müssen bis mir der inhalt eines verzeichnisses mit vielen mp3s angezeigt wird

----------

